
'I've Got Nothing to Hide' and Other Misunderstandings of Privacy (2007) - mrleiter
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=998565
======
mrleiter
I am aware that this has been posted several times already, but I do believe
that under the current events it is a solid and informative reminder of the
faulty argument around "I've got nothing to hide".

